# setting proxy using freegate, proxifer and ccproxy



## bios2bb (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I have two computers (192.168.1.101 and 192.168.1.102) connected to a TP-Link TD-W8960N (192.168.1.1).

I have the following softwares:

Freegate

http://us.dongtaiwang.com/loc/software/fg/731/fg731p.exe

Proxifier

http://www.proxifier.com/distr/ProxifierSetup.exe

CCProxy

http://www.youngzsoft.net/ccproxy/download/ccproxysetupfree7.2.exe


However "Freegate" is a proxy software, but it still has some restrictions on particular websites, so I planned to bypass this limitation like this:

1. I ran the Freegate on 192.168.1.102 and then opened CCProxy and then I used Proxifer to set all data transmissions of CCproxy through Freegate by setting a rule in Proxifer. I put IP: 127.0.0.1 Port: 8580 Protocol: HTTP in Proxifier.

2. I ran Proxifier on 192.168.1.101 and set the IP: 192.168.1.102 Port: 808 Protocol: HTTPS as the proxy setting in it.

I checked the internet and the configuration was successful. It seemed like I had directly run Freegate on this computer and since I tested those particular websites and they were blocked by Freegate servers, so everything was correct.

3. Now I managed to set a chain proxy configuration in Proxifier in 101 so I could bypass the Freegate limitation. I went to Free Proxy List - Public Proxy Servers (IP PORT) - Hide My ***! and picked some free SOCKS5 and HTTPS proxies. I tested them individually to see if they were working properly and they were. Then I set the chain proxy like this:

192.168.1.102:808 (HTTPS)
IPort (HTTPS/SOCKS5)


*BUMMER!!! It didn't work...* I received "_connection closed unexpectedly_" in Proxifier on 101 and "IP _(the IP I picked up from hidemyass)_ : Client requested HTTPS connection. Please use separate HTTP connection for this." on 102.


*What's wrong? How should I make these work together correctly?*


Some description:

1. I also tried Port Forwarding on my router and it didn't work either.

2. I couldn't connect CCProxy to Freegate via other protocols in Proxifier rather than HTTP. When testing I got the error that Freegate doesn't support SSH protocol. This most likely means that there is no built-in interface in Freegate to allow other softwares to connect to it via other protocols rather than HTTP.

3. I used port scanner to see if any other ports were open on 127.0.0.1 so I could use another protocol, and nope there wasn't any rather than 8580 : HTTP.


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry, we cannot assist you with your question, please view the forum rules which are located at the top of every page.


----------



## bios2bb (Aug 27, 2012)

AA1TECH said:


> Sorry, we cannot assist you with your question, please view the forum rules which are located at the top of every page.


Oh, I am sorry. I forgot to mention that I am not trying to bypass any company security system or protocol that I work in. This attempt of mine is to bypass the latest tightened censorship measures of the Iranian regime which the program Freegate is mainly funded for.


----------



## bios2bb (Aug 27, 2012)

AA1TECH said:


> Sorry, we cannot assist you with your question, please view the forum rules which are located at the top of every page.


Oh, I am sorry. I forgot to mention that I am not trying to bypass any security system or protocol of a company I work in. Tthis attempt of mine is to bypass the latest tightened censorship measures of the Iranian regime which the program Freegate is mainly funded for.


----------

